
Repl.it – React Native mobile apps in browser - nabraham
https://repl.it/site/react_native
======
amasad
Hey, ceo/cofounder of Repl.it here. Was pleasantly surprised to see this on
HN! React Native and Expo has taken the world of mobile development by storm
and we're happy to play a part in spreading this amazing technology.

Many of you might know us from being one of first in-browser REPLs (for 30+
programming languages [https://repl.it/languages](https://repl.it/languages)).
Our mission is to make programming more accessible and that's why, more
recently, we've been also working on tools for educators wanting to teach
programming. Our Classroom product
([https://repl.it/classrooms](https://repl.it/classrooms)) makes it easy for
anyone to teach programming online and in physical classrooms.

Happy to answer any questions.

~~~
pryelluw
1\. Im a happy repl.it user.

2\. Do you think that native gui widgets could be emulated on the browser in
order to do native development on your platform?

3\. Will you offer a pipeline from repl.it to app stores? One click publish
sort of thing.

~~~
amasad
I'm happy that you're happy.

> 2\. Do you think that native gui widgets could be emulated on the browser in
> order to do native development on your platform?

A lot of users request support for things like Python Tkinter for example, and
while it's possible (e.g. stream via VNC) we always try to balance our users'
requests and where we believe programming is headed. For example, there has
been a massive shift from native GUI to web-based tech (even on the desktop
via Electron).

> 3\. Will you offer a pipeline from repl.it to app stores? One click publish
> sort of thing.

Yes, we're considering that and not just for React Native for other platforms
as well. Imagine building a web service on Repl.it and hosting it with one
click!

~~~
bigblind
I think regarding native interface elements, the original commenter is asking
regarding React Native components that are native to IOS or Android.

~~~
amasad
That's already supported via Expo :)

------
tyingq
The title is confusing me a bit. This is writing/deploying react native apps
in a browser, right? As opposed to running them in a browser.

~~~
amasad
That's correct, it'd be great if the title was changed by the mods.

------
ccheever
Hi- Cofounder of Expo here. Was really fun to work with the Repl.it team on
this. This came out really well. It's such a good way for novices to learn to
make mobile apps.

~~~
abledon
Can you explain the difference between
[https://snack.expo.io/](https://snack.expo.io/) and
[https://repl.it/languages/react_native](https://repl.it/languages/react_native)?

They both seem like browser based code editing tools to make a react native
app. Why the partnership with repl.it? Do they have a larger use base and thus
give you visibility?

~~~
nikki93
There's a discussion about this on this page here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14296631](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14296631)

------
untog
But can I render my React Native for Web app in an in-app webview, on Repl.it?

~~~
amasad
Not currently. But we'll implement it if enough people want it. We have a
Canny board where people can vote on new languages/stacks for us to support:

[https://replit.canny.io/languages-
requests](https://replit.canny.io/languages-requests)

~~~
evv
Small world! I consider myself really lucky to have worked with you (Amjad)
and Andrew (Canny Founder) on the React Native team in 2014/2015\. Great
times!

Canny, repl.it, plus Expo of course.. you're the React Native mafia!

~~~
amasad
It was such a great time and especially awesome working with you Eric!

"React Native mafia" \-- love it! :D

------
jonesnc
There And Back Again: A React Developer's Tale

------
treytrey
FYI - I just released this:

Dynamic, Responsive Layout for Universal and Orientation-Aware React Native
Apps (works in Expo, XCode et al): Flexbox-based layout library that makes
building Universal layouts in React Native more fun and much easier than using
Flexbox and JS directly.

Repo: [https://github.com/idibidiart/react-native-responsive-
grid](https://github.com/idibidiart/react-native-responsive-grid)

aspectRatio demo:
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Nghqc5QFln8](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Nghqc5QFln8)

breakPoints demo:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZ1uxWEVAuQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZ1uxWEVAuQ)

------
pkamb
> an SDK like XCode

"Xcode"

~~~
amasad
Thanks will fix it (but only reluctantly because Apple is at fault here)

------
ztratar
Love Amjad and Repl.it!!!! :D

------
sohkamyung
(Please downvote if my comment is off-topic)

Is it possible to support creating and deploying Minecraft server mods using
repl.it?

At one point (2-3 years ago) my son was interested in doing this but the pain
of installing Java, an IDE (NetBeans), getting started in Java programming and
deploying it on a vanilla Minecraft server was just too much.

Or are there better options now for Minecraft server mod programming?

~~~
jsjsjsjsjsjs
If running two installers is a pain maybe programming is a wrong area to be
interested in.

~~~
amasad
I disagree. When you're just starting out all this software you have to
install is really discouraging. Plus some people don't own their personal
computers and use the computers at school etc so it's much better for them if
there was a portable development environment.

------
appleflaxen
I would prefer not to create an account to learn something... any chance this
will change?

nevermind; found the anonymous option. Thanks!

~~~
gricardo99
Same for me. But I can't find the anonymous option... :(

~~~
amasad
You can play with React Native (without signing up or taking the course) here:
[https://repl.it/H0Qp/2](https://repl.it/H0Qp/2)

------
findjashua
how does repl.it compare with expo's snack (snack.expo.io)?

~~~
brentvatne
It integrates with it using the snack-sdk: [https://github.com/expo/snack-
sdk](https://github.com/expo/snack-sdk)

repl.it integrates this with their classrooms product to make it into a
structured learning tool with assignments and automatic evaluation of
solutions. Direct link to the course:
[https://repl.it/community/classrooms/17650](https://repl.it/community/classrooms/17650)

------
rw2
It's a good tool, but how does it compare with:
[https://github.com/decosoftware/deco-
ide](https://github.com/decosoftware/deco-ide)

It seems that it also renders react native and has better features around
styling.

~~~
amasad
Deco is great but it's an IDE and the way we approach things is a little bit
different than how IDEs do. Generally speaking, when you're an IDE you're
competing with all the other IDEs on feature-by-feature basis because you want
to support the entire developer workflow.

For Repl.it, we approach everything from the novice point-of-view. We're ok
with things being missing as long as we make it very easy for people who are
just getting started with programming. We'll expand towards more power as long
as it doesn't overwhelm or takeaway from the beginners experience.

For example, when we wanted to support third-party packages one way we
could've done it is allow people bash access to install packages from PyPi but
instead we've invested the time to pre-install all PyPi packages in existence
on shared drive ([https://repl.it/site/blog/python-
import](https://repl.it/site/blog/python-import)) and mount it on every
container we start for our users. That way you don't have to know how to
install it to get started with, say SciPy.

------
q1t
Is it possible to structure a project inside repl.it? I mean I have a small
React project and wanted to replicated it in your IDE/repl

~~~
amasad
We're planning to add file and project tree support. For now it's more geared
towards prototyping, intro courses, and experimentation. Stay tuned, we hope
to have something for you soon!

------
MarcusDavenport
Repl.it should be in every school in America! We need more innovation like
this! #Amjad4president

------
doozler
I really want to learn React Native and this looks like a fantastic tool. Does
anyone have any documentation that easily explain design patterns in RN? Does
all code live in 1 file?

~~~
whatever_dude
It works very similarly to React websites. Check the official React Native
documentation and guide [1], it's a great introduction.

[1] [https://facebook.github.io/react-native/docs/getting-
started...](https://facebook.github.io/react-native/docs/getting-started.html)

------
thebigredgeek
This is awesome!

------
MarcusDavenport
It's always great when people leave Facebook (react native team) and create
amazing products to improve the world!

------
it_learnses
how do you make money?

~~~
amasad
We haven't started monetizing yet but we already announced our plans for Pro
accounts. We've been lucky that our platform has been very popular in
highschools, colleges, bootcamps across the world so we'll be charging for
additional features hopefully soon.

~~~
Tistron
I was looking everywhere for info on pricing, I suggest you mention this
somewhere. With the "create a free account" I thought I'd have to go through
all the trouble of signing up before being faced with what I'd have to pay
(looking at this as a teacher).

~~~
amasad
Good suggestion. We have a lot of cleaning up to do on the sign up
flow/landing pages.

~~~
ess3
Just visited using my phone. The site is barely responsive and therefore had a
hard time understanding what the tool is about. Might be worth fixing!

Otherwise, based on the comments here, looks like a really cool service!

~~~
amasad
Thanks, the site linked here is/should be responsive. What browser/phone? Care
to send me a screenshot? (amjad@repl.it) thanks!

~~~
Tistron
I found it surprisingly useful with my phone. But I couldn't edit the code
using my regular keyboard (swiftkey), it did not add letters, only replaced
the letter before the cursor, but it worked fine with the stock android
keyboard. Haven't experienced that elsewhere.

